# running finish through a planer



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I just salvaged an old baby crib someone was throwing away. Made of all solid wood. I took it apart and cut (to length) all that could be saved. The wood has an old finish on it (starting to flake off) - Can this be run through the planer to get all the finish off, or get down to the bare wood? or will this ruin my blades?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Personally id run it through. If theyre disposable blades, ya pissed away $30 but got clean wood. You could also flip em over if theyre 2 sided as well. The other option would be belt sand the wood or hand planing. I think id take the risk of running them through. I think the only way it would totally ruin your blades is if it had some sort of aluminum oxide finish on it like prefinished flooring.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I'd run them through. The alternative usually takes time…which is money…which costs as much as new blades anyway. It's arguably hard on blades, but it will not ruin them immediately.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

you can tell its a crib that was manufactured by the 1000's….it has a very thin finish on it… and some of it is flaking off


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I do it. I have a sharpener for my planer blades though
so it doesn't cost me anything but time to fix them up.

Sometimes if I am not sure about what's underneath the
paint, I'll hog it off rough with a hand plane to get rid of grit
and check for metal.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

The finish, "varnish & paints" will dull the blades, a nail or piece of metal will knick the blade. 
An option is to have 2 sets of blades , use one set for removing finishing and other set to plane raw wood. Might save you sharpening blades each time.
I have a dedicated 6" jointer that I only use on used lumber, another jointer for RAW ,clean lumber.
I don't run used lumber through my planer, I use a drum sander if I am not sure.
"Only my little opinion"


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

You may want to check for lead before planing or sanding that finish.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

If it is a stained finish, it will be lead free. If it is paint, it certainly may have lead, and be risky.
But if a lacquer or varnish finish it will almost always be a one piece spray type finish with color put in for one coat production work. It may even be a water base, being a baby crib and all.
Start planing, I don't see where it will damage. Lot better edge and more level than sanding it off, and you can vacuum up most of what comes off from your planer.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

As an alternative if you'd like to avoid wear on your planer knives, if you have a card scraper that's fresh and sharp, it should be able to remove a fair amount of the finish, if not all of it.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

There doesnt seem to be any stain or paint on the wood. Its just a clear finish on top


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

do it!


----------



## DougRog (Oct 10, 2012)

I take a strong neo (Neodymium) magnet in my hand (hold it like a pencil) and quickly slide it over each piece of wood. You'll quickly find if there are any hidden nails when the magnet tries to grab any metal object. You probably don't need it in this case, but works great for old boards that you are trying to salvage.

The "neos" are the strongest magnets around, last forever, and have the strength to 'grab' hidden nails. (It doesn't pull them out, just shows you where they are).


----------



## LarryT (Sep 18, 2012)

I have used these small magnets to detect hidden metal several times. 
It works amazingly well. When the magnet is over a nail or screw it will move 
right to the location.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

The potential of metal is definately the thing to worry most. Any finish will tend to build up on a blade (planer, jointer, circular, band, etc), making it seem dull; a quick cleaning with mineral spirits will fix that so if that is your only worry, have at it!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah those magnets are awesome. I use them frequently. No chance of nails in this wood. Just wondering about the finish affecting my blades. Just got a new planer - don't want to mess it up already


----------



## mzimmers (Sep 6, 2007)

I take it you're not a fan of chemical stripper?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

never used it before


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Chemical stripping is pretty messy business. I personally would hand plane it, but I don't see why it would ruin your planer, as long as you understand that the finish may gum up your blades. Also look out for nails and screws.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I like the card scraper idea.

Better quality dust mask and hepa filter in the shop vac to be on the safe side, health wise.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd scrape it with a wood scraper and sand it. I'd avoid putting finished material through the planer unless you don't care what happens to the knives…..............Jim


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I sure the "heck" you are paying attention to the wide variety of "know-it-alls". The only thing it tells me is that the Internet is still i its infancy. If you are worried about screwing up planer blades, then strip it, chemically, period. If NOT, then blow through and replace blades if it screws up.

Sorry, I get tired of arm-chair specialists

In other words, do something,... and thing fix it if it needs fixin' or leave it alone…


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Finishes will certainly dull the blades. I was taught that this is a big no-no. I would chemically strip it. There are some good strippers out there these days. If you don't like that and the finish is flaking off what about some sand paper and brush it off. Maybe a Scotch-brite pads to strip it. Back when I was a beginner there was no carbide. We used steel saw blades and we never cut anything with a previous finish or that had a chance of being dirty.

I have been out of state and away from my computer. Did you get those blades out of your jointer??


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I recently had a situation where I stained and finished some baseboard and it matched some blinds in the same room perfectly. Took them over to install them and the lighting in the room changed the color completely.
I took them back and ran them through the planer to shave off the finish and start over. I have found it does not harm the blades if you take just enough off so the finish is lifted completely and the knives are not actually hitting the finish. I have done this many times without harming the blades.

Please note: I would never pass any enamel or water base coated wood through the planer with good blades. These types will damaged the blades. I am talking mainly poly and lacquer finishes that are not too heavy.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Grandpa - I did not get those bolts out yet. I've been able to loosen about 7 of the 12 bolts. The other 5 arent budging, and unfortnately are getting stripped pretty badly - probably gonna have to cut them.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Doug,
Try drilling them first, as it is usually easier to center the bit while the head is still there. You have a removed bolt to use when sizing the correct easy-out (bolt remover).


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I tried running some varnished wood once at a request of a guy that gave me many tools when he moved into a condo. I knew better, but felt I owed him. Thinking the worst thing I would suffer was dull blades….that was not true, I ended up with this "hardened goop" around the blades and in the channel the blades where in. It was better in some places than others but it was all "nasty" to say the least. So learn from where others have screwed up…use chemical stripper.
Mike


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the video Mike, except I think I mislead you. I meant to say NUTS….not BOLTS

Here is the whole forum topic where we were discussing it and trying to figure out what to do….

Thanks for the help!


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Do it!!! send'um through !!!! burn da shavings


----------

